# Word of the Day - Winceyette



## debodun (Feb 19, 2021)

Winceyette (noun) -  cotton fabric napped on both sides and used especially for underwear, pajamas, and house dresses. A garment made of this material.

A nightgown made out of winceyette would be very comfortable.


----------



## win231 (Feb 19, 2021)

And all this time, I thought "Winceyette" was a woman's reaction to pain.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 19, 2021)

A pair of winceyette pajamas would be comfy on these extremely cold minus 0 nights.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 19, 2021)

Winceyette fabric is difficult to sew on a machine.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 19, 2021)

I don't know... regardless of what the definition states, I see no difference between winceyette vs flannelette.

Here is a picture of winceyette, and having used nothing but flannelette (everything) when my kids were babies, I recognize that this winceyette fabric has been laundered many times. 







Here is a picture of flannelette didies from back in the day, napped on both sides just as the winceyette is.



I honestly recognize no difference between winceyette and flannelette.

Ladies, please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 19, 2021)

I used to love using winceyette for lots of kids clothes back in the day


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 19, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I don't know... regardless of what the definition states, I see no difference between winceyette vs flannelette.
> 
> Here is a picture of winceyette, and having used nothing but flannelette (everything) when my kids were babies, I recognize that this winceyette fabric has been laundered many times.
> 
> ...


@Aunt Marg direct from Professor Google himself
'is that *flannelette* is a type of soft, woven fabric, made to imitate flannel by raising or brushing the fibers in the weft frequently used in sleepwear, pillows, and bedding while *winceyette* is (British) a soft cotton *flannelette* material with a raised brushed surface (a nap), on both sides.'
Sure sounds the same to me


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 19, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> @Aunt Marg direct from Professor Google himself
> 'is that *flannelette* is a type of soft, woven fabric, made to imitate flannel by raising or brushing the fibers in the weft frequently used in sleepwear, pillows, and bedding while *winceyette* is (British) a soft cotton *flannelette* material with a raised brushed surface (a nap), on both sides.'
> Sure sounds the same to me


LOL, does it ever, Peram!

Having always used flannelette, I remember how it sort of lost if soft, raised, brushed finish after many wearing and washings, developing tiny little nubs, but still remained soft, warm, and absorbent.

The winceyette looks identical to some old baby blankets I still have which are 100% cotton flannelette. 

I was always under the impression that flannel and flannelette were the same.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 19, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> I used to love using winceyette for lots of kids clothes back in the day


Peram. Was/is both winceyette as well as flannelette available to you in the UK?

Until today I never heard of winceyette before.

When I was growing up, everything for babies and children was flannelette. Diapers, crib sheets, pyjamas, baby blankets.  My mom used nothing but flannelette on me and my baby siblings, and I did the same with my own children.

My husband to this day still prefers a quality pair of flannel pyjamas, and while he doesn't wear pyjamas through the year, for those times when he's under the weather or is sick at home, into his flannel pyjamas he goes. So warm, soft, comfy and cozy.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 19, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Peram. Was/is both winceyette as well as flannelette available to you in the UK?
> 
> Until today I never heard of winceyette before.
> 
> ...


@Aunt Marg we used a lot of flannelette and winceyette for Winter pyjamas here in South Australia
They would have originally come to Australia from the UK
These fabrics do develop little 'balls' on them after repeated use and washing but still remain wearable
Once again thanks to Professor Google
'Flannel is a soft woven fabric, of various fineness. Flannel was originally made from carded wool or worsted yarn, but is now often made from either wool, cotton, or synthetic fibre. Flannel may be brushed to create extra softness or remain unbrushed.'
Flannelette was also know as brushed cotton not to be confused with brushed nylon a material that I dislike immensely


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 19, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> @Aunt Marg we used a lot of flannelette and winceyette for Winter pyjamas here in South Australia
> They do develop little 'balls' on them after repeated use and washing but still remain wearable
> Once again thanks to Professor Google
> 'Flannel is a soft woven fabric, of various fineness. Flannel was originally made from carded wool or worsted yarn, but is now often made from either wool, cotton, or synthetic fibre. Flannel may be brushed to create extra softness or remain unbrushed.'
> Flannelette was also know as brushed cotton not to be confused with *brushed nylon a material that I dislike immensely*


Absolutely, Peram, no synthetic wear for my kids ever, and I don't wear anything outside of 100% cotton, though my unmentionables are a mix.

The price of flannelette has skyrocketed over the past 10 or so years, and quality fabric stores still offer a selection of different weights of flannelette.

As a mother I loved using flannelette. Quality flannelette wore like iron (lasted forever), no-fuss, easy-care wash and dry, and it was warm, soft, comfortable, and absorbent.

What more could a mother ask for.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 19, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Absolutely, Peram, no synthetic wear for my kids ever, and I don't wear anything outside of 100% cotton, though my unmentionables are a mix.
> 
> The price of flannelette has skyrocketed over the past 10 or so years, and quality fabric stores still offer a selection of different weights of flannelette.
> 
> ...


@Aunt Marg we have an elderly Bichon Frise named Millie who is almost 13
Before we got Millie I went round the supermarkets etc looking for things she would need
I knew she would need child sized blankets so I went to the Baby Department and bought 
12 'Bunny Rugs' (baby blankets) in flannelette in varying bright colours and apart from a couple 
of repairs due to her puppy teething she is still using all 12 flannelette Bunny Rugs to this day


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 19, 2021)

The online Mature Times https://www.maturetimes.co.uk/ was dubbed by British presenter, Jeremy Paxman: The Winceyette Weekly.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 19, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> @Aunt Marg we have an elderly Bichon Frise named Millie who is almost 13
> Before we got Millie I went round the supermarkets etc looking for things she would need
> I knew she would need child sized blankets so I went to the Baby Department and bought
> 12 'Bunny Rugs' (baby blankets) in flannelette in varying bright colours and apart from a couple
> of repairs due to her puppy teething she is still using all 12 flannelette Bunny Rugs to this day


I believe it. 

I know of not a single mother that was ever let down with the quality of flannelette, along with it's wash-ability and durability.

Quality flannelette simply cannot be beat.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 19, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I don't know... regardless of what the definition states, I see no difference between winceyette vs flannelette.
> 
> Here is a picture of winceyette, and having used nothing but flannelette (everything) when my kids were babies, I recognize that this winceyette fabric has been laundered many times.
> 
> ...


Yes, as far as I know, they are the same.


----------

